# Good offer from MMM



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I currently buy my copy of MMM each month in Tesco.
Just had this offer on an email. Looks pretty good.

https://subscribeme.to/mmm/2010/default.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

AND,all being well you should get it almost a week before it appears on the newstands.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MMM*

Hi

I had an email/promotional offer too. There was mention of a free gift worth £49 but I could not see the image, so what is the gift?

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MMM*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had an email/promotional offer too. There was mention of a free gift worth £49 but I could not see the image, so what is the gift?
> 
> Russell


1. Autoglym Valeting Case
Containing 10 best selling Autoglym products and accessories including Super Resin Polish, Bodywork Shampoo and Quick Clear Screenwash

2. Automotive Tool Kit
Contains 61 peices, including sockets, reversible ratchet, socket convertor, screwdrivers, combination pliers and spanners, plain slot bits and cross slot bits and much more

3. Picnic Set
Includes four plates, four glasses, four knives, forks and spoons, four napkins, chopping board and knife, salt and pepper pots and waiters friend (corkscrew bottle opener).


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks very much

I have gone for the Autoglym set as I have a similar toolset already.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks very much for the "heads-up" on the offer Hezbez. I've gone for the Autoglym Kit (it seems a popular choice)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Isn't it funny how men and women are so different....

I was musing over which 'free gift' to get. First choice was the picnic set, then the Autoglym set, with the toolkit coming in a lowly third place.

Then hubby comes in and vetoes my choices. Toolkit it is! :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks also gone for the Autoglm kit. Cheers. Happy New Year. Chasper. 8)


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Signed up for this a just over a month ago (early Christmas present from daughters !) and have enjoyed 2 magazines delivered to the door(1 week earlier than the shops, as mentioned) and received my Autoglym kit wrapped up(by my wife !) on Cristmas morning !! I must have missed the post that morning !!..very nice piece of kit in a handy carrying case, but much too cold and wet out to start using it...more snow arrived overnight and still snowing as I type....will have to clear the driveway for the 5th time in 2 weeks.....!!!! 
Happy New Year to all 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Alternatively, if you don't want the "Free" gift you could subscribe for £1 a month for the first 3 months then £8.99 a quarter thereafter. This offer is available direct from MMM website. This is a saving of £20 pa compared to the offer mentioned here.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't think you're quite comparing like-with-like. The offer includes a year's subscription to Which Motorcaravan as well. That's put as being worth £39, but MMM subscribers get it half-price so it's a bit misleading. Factoring this in, the deal on the MMM website is the same, but without the free gift.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Think I may get me this offer. 
Not keen on the gifts though, a toolkit yuck and what is autoglym????
Thanks Hezza


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Carol Autoglym is for the cleaning of m/h so should be down (or should I say up!!!) your street. You can stand and give Gav instructions on how it needs to be done whilst you sit and read MMM eh?


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Not keen on the gifts though, a toolkit yuck


Got the toolkit when I subscribed earlier this month & was very impressed with it. Got a great free motorhoming book worth £14.99 aswell - bargain 

Mark


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

I subscribed earlier this year and got the Autoglym products, plus a £10 voucher which we used at Pickering show. Really good value. 

Pammy


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy christmas to me! After receiving a subscription to another motorhome magazine for christmas - one that i have never heard of - instead of this one i was a little down hearted, so i've treated myself!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I signed up for 3 years on the website, hope I last out that long!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just received my "free" gift, well pleased with it


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We used our screen wash from the kit during this terrible weather. It works a treat. No smears and keeps windscreen lovely and clean.

Pammy

P.S. We are using it in the car though, not in the van!!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My free Autoglym kit arrived on Friday. Very nice indeed.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

I enjoyed the MMM when in the UK, but their high postal charges are pretty extortionate to send to France.I now manage without it and thus now rely on Motorhome chit chat for motorhome topics. As I remember, it was becoming taken over by advertisements anyway and they must now offer these incentives to get subscibers.


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

hi peeter have a look at www.outandaboutlive.co.uk much of the mmm can be found there


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*MMM Magazine*

Thank you theorch i did not know about that site ,it looks interesting


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was offered the free gift last year when I took out my subscription, I am still waiting for it to be delivered so will probably not take up the option again.......  

I have been in touch with them but they do not seem to be very helpful.

Dave


----------

